# Look at what I found! Sooo cute!



## lvnoahsark (Apr 20, 2007)

I found pictures of when my Zoey (RIP) and Lilliana were babies!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG! They are so cute! Looks like Zoey has two different types of fur...like fluffy on her head, and silky on her body! haha


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

adorable


----------

